

The Little Book on CoffeeScript - jashkenas
http://arcturo.com/library/coffeescript/

======
TrevorBurnham
I'm the author of the PragProg book on CoffeeScript:
<http://pragprog.com/titles/tbcoffee/coffeescript>

This is an excellent (and free) crash course on the language that anyone
interested in learning it should check out, especially if they already have a
solid JavaScript background. I like the approach of clicking the code examples
to toggle between CoffeeScript and JS code.

Basically, if you already love JavaScript and want to know what all the fuss
is about, The Little Book on CoffeeScript is perfect for you. If there are
gaps in your JS knowledge (e.g. you're not sure what `this` is or how
prototypes work), or you want to learn more about jQuery and Node.js from a
CoffeeScript angle, then you should check out the Relatively Big Book on
CoffeeScript published by PragProg. :)

~~~
Semiapies
Oh, neat - I hadn't heard about that project. Just picked up the beta bundle.

------
yesbabyyes
This is a great book on CoffeeScript, good as a companion to the official
overview at <http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-script/>.

Like the author, I'm a big fan of stitch.

Nice work!

